# I joined the gym today!



## walkerbonbon (Jun 2, 2010)

Ok, I'll share some good news,

I've been wanting to join the gym for awhile - stayed away for years because of my SA. Well today I went down and joined for a year. I'm going to go to 3 yoga classes each week.

Once I'm used to being there, I'll check out the equipment in the main part of the gym.

I'm a little nervous about tomorrow for my first yoga class, but more excite than anything. Can't wait to start doing yoga again- it feels so good.

Jill


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

That's great to hear, hope you enjoy yourself


----------



## Prodigal Son (Dec 11, 2005)

Nice! What changed today that allowed you to join a gym? I hope you enjoy yoga class more than I did.


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

Yay!!! Good for you in more ways than one. Yoga is awesome too.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Congratulations :boogie :boogie :boogie


----------



## quiet0lady (Sep 29, 2009)

Good for you!  I was really intimidated to join the yoga classes at my gym, way to jump right in!!!


----------



## justagirl9 (Jun 13, 2010)

Congrats!


----------



## sparky10 (Dec 30, 2008)

great stuff , you will be the yoga master in no time


----------



## DyingInTheOutside (Sep 26, 2010)

Congratulations, what look are you going for, the Ahnold, or the Kate Moss?


----------



## alte (Sep 4, 2010)

Good job! Yoga sounds interesting.


----------



## honeybear1990 (Sep 15, 2010)

Good for you  I love yoga, I think you will enjoy it, it really helps with anxiety.


----------



## victorygin (Sep 5, 2010)

Congratulations, that's awesome!


----------



## walkerbonbon (Jun 2, 2010)

Oh my gosh! I just logged on here after posting that last week. Thank you for all the heartfelt responses. You are all wonderful xxx 

I liked my first class, I was a little nervous beforehand but it was no big deal. So glad I joined the gym. I am so cheap when it comes to treating myself and yoga has always helped me, so I finally decided to just cough up the money and do something nice for myself.

Anyways, thank you all for the support!! 
((Hugs))


----------



## rockguitarist89 (Sep 22, 2010)

Nice job. Just do your best to stay commited and keep going. You will have great results as long as you have an idea of what you are doing, and eat right.


----------

